# monkey



## rusita preciosa

I do not speak Turkish, but I'm curious about this: I read that the Russian word for "monkey" came from either Turkish or Persian "abuzine". Is that the word for "monkey"? Or a similar-sounding word? If not, how do you say "monkey"?


----------



## Rallino

Привет,

Monkey is _Maymun_. Its origin is not certain. It is either Arabic, or Ancient Greek.


----------



## snoopymanatee

_Monkey_ is _maymun_ which is an Arabic loan in Turkish.

Edit: Cross-posted with Rallino.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Thank you! 
So, no word like "abuzine" exists? Slang or archaic or a word with some similar meaning (e.g. small/hariy person? animal? funny thing? etc...)


----------



## snoopymanatee

No, it does not exist in Turkish.

As far as I search, "میمون" is monkey in Persian.

I am not so good at pronouncing it, but I guess it is read like "abuzine".


----------



## Rallino

snoopymanatee said:


> No, it does not exist in Turkish.
> 
> As far as I search, "میمون" is monkey in Persian.
> 
> I am not so good at pronouncing it, but I guess it is read like "abuzine".



If you're reffering to the word you wrote, it is read as mymun.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Rallino said:


> If you're reffering to the word you wrote, it is read as mymun.



I tried to pronounce it with my very little Arabic knowledge. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## és

Türkçe *maymun *< Arapça *mîmûn*'dan geliyor evet ancak Arapça *mîmûn *da Yunanca *mîmon*'dan alınmadır. Kökü Yunanca *mîmiomay *"_mimik yapmak, taklit etmek_" fiilidir > *mîmon *"_taklitçi_".

Rusça ОБЕЗЬЯНА < Eski Farça *bûzîna*'dan geliyor olabilir. Eski Türkçe *biçin *"_maymun_" sözünü de bu Eski Farsça sözcüğe bağlamaya çalışan Batılı dilciler vardır ancak *biçin *ile *bûzîna *arasında baştaki *b*- sesinden başka benzerlik bulunmamaktadır. Ayrıca Türkçe *biçin*'in kökü de bellidir, biçim "_şekil, sûret_" sözü ile aynı kökten gelip "_insan sûretine benzeyen canlı_" demektir. 

İngilizcem çok iyi olmadığı için *Rusita*'ya çeviribilirsiniz  Rusçadaki sözcük belki Ana Hint-Avrupacadan geliyor olabilir. Eski Farsçada *bûzîna *kullanılırken daha sonra Arapçadan *maymun *alınmış, bizde de eskiden *biçin *kullanılırken sonradan *maymun*'un dile alınması gibi. Böyle ise Rusça sözcük Eski Farsçadan alıntı olmayabilir de, belki ortak sözlerdendir (_cognate_), *ДЕРЕВО *= Farsça *dâr *gibi.​


----------



## rusita preciosa

Teşekkür ederim!, es

(although I have no idea what any of that means...)


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> Привет,
> 
> Monkey is _Maymun_. Its origin is not certain. It is either Arabic, or Ancient Greek.



It should be Mongolian. I think the word was something like MUN.


----------



## dawar

és said:


> Türkçe *maymun *< Arapça *mîmûn*'dan geliyor evet ancak Arapça *mîmûn *da Yunanca *mîmon*'dan alınmadır. Kökü Yunanca *mîmiomay *"_mimik yapmak, taklit etmek_" fiilidir > *mîmon *"_taklitçi_".
> 
> Rusça ОБЕЗЬЯНА < Eski Farça *bûzîna*'dan geliyor olabilir. Eski Türkçe *biçin *"_maymun_" sözünü de bu Eski Farsça sözcüğe bağlamaya çalışan Batılı dilciler vardır ancak *biçin *ile *bûzîna *arasında baştaki *b*- sesinden başka benzerlik bulunmamaktadır. Ayrıca Türkçe *biçin*'in kökü de bellidir, biçim "_şekil, sûret_" sözü ile aynı kökten gelip "_insan sûretine benzeyen canlı_" demektir.
> 
> İngilizcem çok iyi olmadığı için *Rusita*'ya çeviribilirsiniz  Rusçadaki sözcük belki Ana Hint-Avrupacadan geliyor olabilir. Eski Farsçada *bûzîna *kullanılırken daha sonra Arapçadan *maymun *alınmış, bizde de eskiden *biçin *kullanılırken sonradan *maymun*'un dile alınması gibi. Böyle ise Rusça sözcük Eski Farsçadan alıntı olmayabilir de, belki ortak sözlerdendir (_cognate_), *ДЕРЕВО *= Farsça *dâr *gibi.​



_és_ says that most probably the russian word ОБЕЗЬЯНА, comes from the old persian word *bûzîna*. Wich was later forgotten in persian.


----------

